# Jesse Jones Park 03-07 w pics



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Got there around 8:30 am, to my surprise not many people out. I guess thats the best prat about having a day off during the week. Anyways, took 2 friends (newbies) that have not fished for white bass before, so the pressure was on to get them on some whites. It wasnt hard, right when we got there we started catching them right away. Buddy and I waded in the creek in our shorts, man was it cold. We were able to find a few holes that was holding fish. We ended up with 40 fishes amongst the 3 of us. Did also have a chance to meet a guy by the name of Eugene out there. He says he reads the post but does not like to post himself. He and his buddy walked out with their limits. It was nice to meet you Eugene. Anyways, here is a souple of pics of my stringer.

Stringer in the water, look at the one that was smiling for the camera









Stringer on the beach


----------



## Capt "T" (Jun 1, 2005)

Great job. I was there from 8-10 and ended up with 5. Maybe I should have hung around.


----------



## youngfisher25 (Jun 22, 2006)

what part of the park if you dont mind me asking? last weekend i fished at the end of the boardwalk area and caught fish pretty steadily


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

What part of the park does everyone generally catch fish? I have never fish at Jesse Jones or Spring Creek before, but is heading there this weekend for the first time. Also, is there a bait shop near by that sell live bait? Thanks!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

What are you all catching them on. I have had good luck with rooster tails in any color, best luck on basic spoon.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

*Place and bait*

I fished the 1st beach off the "old logging trail". This is the only placed I fished at in the park, only been there 3 times. Where is the boardwalk at? As far as bait goes, We were catching them all on 2" curly tails grubs in both chartreuse and pearl white color. I'm fairly new to that area, therefore do not know where you can find live bait at. But if they are biting, artificial will work just as good.


----------



## youngfisher25 (Jun 22, 2006)

if you take the paslmetto trail to the white oak trasil then take that all the way to the creek


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good job SaltH2oassassin, nice whites and wading a crek to catch them is always a good adventure. I'll be looking for the next report.


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

Great job on the whites!


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

I went from there yesterday around 9 and left at 11:15 and had only one bite...I threw roostertails and roadrunners and small spinner baits. I only seen one person with a few fish.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Saltwater Kris,

They are biting very lite. You have to cast out and let the jig hit bottom and slowly reel it in. What part of the Park were you fishing at? Everyone I saw fish yesterday had caught a few. 

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. Hope to fish this white bass run a couple more times and then off to the SaltH2o I go.


----------



## flounderpounder10 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thomas, was that the bait you had on the stringer? Does that keep it alive longer? What were you catching with it? j/k Let me know when you want to come after some fish that have some weight to them.


----------

